# is there a cure!!??



## nova1970sb (May 9, 2010)

protien farts man, been dealing with them for a couple months now, the guys at work are gettin pissed at me and my girlfriend sure dont love them! is there any way to counter act them? does anyone else have this problem from eating a bunch of protien?


----------



## Road Warrior (May 12, 2010)

What Brand are you taking and how much protein are you consuming a day


----------



## BC Lifter (May 12, 2010)

nova1970sb said:


> protien farts man, been dealing with them for a couple months now, the guys at work are gettin pissed at me and my girlfriend sure dont love them! is there any way to counter act them? does anyone else have this problem from eating a bunch of protien?



awww man one of my buddies has this problem but he doesnt care and doesnt do anything about it. he clears dance floors and empties busses. funny but it's pretty fuckin nasty.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 12, 2010)

I get em with raw eggs . . . sucks to be everyone else


----------



## CaptainNapalm (May 12, 2010)

What are you mixing your protein with? If it's milk then this may be the reason behind it.


----------



## nni (May 12, 2010)

you could try adding bromelain or probiotics to see if that helps at all.


----------



## nova1970sb (May 12, 2010)

i have been using this shit at costco, its by cytosport and muscle milk, i really like it and lots of protien in it. plus a can of tuna and steak or chicken for dinner, and eggs in the morning.

probly around 250-300g of protien a day


----------



## nova1970sb (May 12, 2010)

oh and i mix my morning one with milk, but the gas dont come on til late in the day. my woman hates it!


----------



## 2tomlinson (May 12, 2010)

You guys ever try Beano?  It's sold in bottles in tablet form at most pharmacies, some kind of natural -- wait, Ill go check the bottle.  I'm back.  Okay .  . . it's made from natural food enzymes.  I don't know if it works on protein shakes but, take three tabs before eating a ton of fine pinto beans with ham, or black beans or refried, and the aft porthole goes mute, and even SBD farts become a part of your past.  All behind you, so to speak.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 12, 2010)

nova1970sb said:


> oh and i mix my morning one with milk, but the gas dont come on til late in the day. my woman hates it!


 
you need to subject her to a 'Dutch Oven'


----------



## Zagan (May 13, 2010)

People fart because your consume more than enough carbs, and the body can't get rid of the excess gas produced or shit what ever.

So you'll fart or burping is the other thing that happens or both even at the same time,  look up medical sites to see what you could do or goto a doctor or nutritionist.


----------



## aja44 (May 13, 2010)

I was using Whey protein and when I farted I would clear a room.  It got so bad even my kids were leaving.  I switched over to Protein Isolate and the smell and frequency are gone.  Still eat the same amount and type of carbs, just changed the type of protein.  Was using IsoPure and just switched over to ON Pro Complex and still not having problems.


----------



## nova1970sb (May 13, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> you need to subject her to a 'Dutch Oven'



i tried to play turtle, then i got socked in the gut


----------



## PushAndPull (May 13, 2010)

Probably lactose intolerance. Switch to a lactose free protein and stop mixing milk with it.


----------



## Zagan (May 14, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> Probably lactose intolerance. Switch to a lactose free protein and stop mixing milk with it.



Yeah, could be.

Apparently 98% of the worlds population is lactose intolerant, those that have it have a certain % of it so most people never get/see any problems from it bar 15% or something.

Found that out reading up about Casey Stoner, he has that problem and you seen what happened to him he's within the 15%.

He upped his dairy/protein amount and ended up being sick from it.


----------



## ca_iron (May 15, 2010)

I agree, you are probably lactose intolerant and Whey protein will make you fart like crazy and give you a bloated sensation – for some people they actually feel extreme pain due to that. Casein is even worse so stay away from that (I think Muscle Milk from Cytosport has some Casein in it too, so read the ingredients carefully).

Whey Isolate is probably less troubling and you can take that without problems. Also, Muscle Milk has a lot of artificial flavorings and artificial sweeteners which is why it has this great aroma and taste, some people are more sensitive to their additives which are not listed in the bottle than others and can cause allergic reaction such as bloating or excessive gas.

A Whey isolate like Isopure is probably better since it is 100% just protein – take a break from protein mixes with different variations of proteins. Try to mix with water instead of milk too.

As noted above, make sure you consume enough carbohydrates and not just protein, too much protein in the long run will give you bad breath too - acidic breath (due to dehydration  – so drink plenty of water/fluids as well). People on high protein diets usually have worse breath than those on a balanced diet. Balance and moderation is key


----------



## Tyler3295 (May 16, 2010)

Zagan said:


> Apparently 98% of the worlds population is lactose intolerant, those that have it have a certain % of it so most people never get/see any problems from it bar 15% or something.



Yeah, this is pretty much true. Almost everyone is SOMEWHAT lactose intolerant. Only so many people are intolerant enough to actually "tell" though.

My mother is severely lactose intolerant so I can be a little "sensitive" at times. Sucks..


----------



## CaptainNapalm (May 16, 2010)

Underwear with Fart Filter

lol


----------



## rob170 (May 16, 2010)

Nobody has mentioned tuna? $5 says tuna is your issue.


----------



## KelJu (May 16, 2010)

nni said:


> you could try adding bromelain or probiotics to see if that helps at all.



This must be a joke. Probiotics amplified my protein farts by 500%.


----------



## benderdiablo (May 17, 2010)

indeed a joke,haha


----------



## nova1970sb (May 17, 2010)

wow, glad i didnt try it. avoided the milk the last few days and i have been fine, water for me!


----------



## cxpharm (May 24, 2010)

If you gotta fart, you gotta fart bro


----------



## GregW (May 29, 2010)

definitely sounds like issues with lactose digestion.

try either whey ISOLATE or pea/rice protein.


----------



## bigdavetom (May 30, 2010)

milk ,protien shake ,tuna, im fine with eggs mixed with water and im gassing all day i think the eggs boiled or raw do same


----------



## juggernaut (May 30, 2010)

nova1970sb said:


> oh and i mix my morning one with _*milk*_, but the gas dont come on til late in the day. my woman hates it!


lactose intolerance


----------

